# صيانة وترميم المنازل مع الانامل البيضاء



## فرى مسوقة (30 يناير 2020)

نصائح لصيانة وترميم المنازل مع الانامل البيضاء 0529178166








5 نصائح تسبق قرار تجديد منزلك









لا شك في أن قرار إعادة ترميم المنزل، يكون نابعًا من رغبتنا في التغيير والتجديد، الذي ينعكس إيجابًا على نمط حياتنا اليومي. وأوّل خطوة نفكّر فيها هي تجديد طلاء المنزل فنبدأ المشروع بالبحث عن فريق عمل يتقن عمله وينجزه خلال فترة قصيرة.
وأثناء عملية اختيار الألوان تكرّ سُبحة التغييرات، فنحاول التخلص من بعض الأثاث القديم، وإعادة تصميم الديكور الداخلي بما يتناسب مع الألوان والأسلوب الحديث في الزينة المنزلية، مما يؤدي أوّلاً إلى زيادة في الميزانية لم نكن نتوقّعها، فضلاً عن التأخر في إنجاز عملية طلاء المنزل.
لذا، ولتفادي هذه المشكلة التي يقع فيها الكثيرون أثناء تجديد طلاء منازلهم، التقينا الخبيرة في الألوان، طوني سنايدر، لتقدم نصائح في هذا الإطار. تقول سنايدر: «هناك خمسة عوامل أساسية يجب أخذها في الاعتبار قبل طلاء منزلكم من الداخل».







شركات صيانة منازل ومباني في أبو ظبي  و شركات صيانة المنازل أبو ظبي  و شركات صيانة المباني أبو ظبي  و شركات المقاولات أبو ظبي  و شركات صيانة عامة ابوظبى و تكسير وترميم منازل ابو ظبي و ترميم منازل ابو ظبي و ترميمات المنازل ابو ظبي و تكسير وترميم فلل ابو ظبي و ترميم فلل ابو ظبي و ترميمات الفلل ابو ظبي


1 - الحرص على النوعية عند تحديد الميزانية

من الشائع أن يبدي مالك منزل أو مكتب ما استعدادًا لإنفاق مزيد من المال على تصميمه، بخلاف المستأجر الذي لا يرى جدوى في الاستثمار كونه لا يملكه فعليًّا. لكنني شخصيًا من أشدّ مؤيّدي النوعية ولا يمكنني شراء منتجات رخيصة. إذا كنتم من المستأجرين، ستبقون في هذه المنطقة سنة على الأقل وربما أكثر، ولن تفعلوا الكثير في منزلكم أو مكتبكم المُستأجر، باستثناء تغيير لونه أو طلائه بالأبيض، وتريدون إتقان هذا الأمر.

من هذا المنطلق، لا بد من إنفاق المزيد من المال على طلاء عالي الجودة لا يستلزم لاحقًا صيانة طوال فترة الاستئجار. اختاروا منتجًا أكثر متانةً وقابلاً للتنظيف.

تستطيع الألوان المختارة بعناية أن تضفي طابعًا معينًا أو تملأ الغرفة بحيث لا تنفقون الكثير على أثاث قد لا يتّسع له منزلكم أو مكتبكم التالي، وبهذا يمكنكم التوفير على المدى البعيد.

وإذا كنتم من مالكي المنازل، لا بد من اختيار منتج عالي الجودة لحماية استثماركم. ففي النهاية، يعتبر منزلكم المكان الذي ترتاحون فيه يوم عطلتكم وتستوحون منه الأفكار. كما أنه المكان الذي يحتضن ذكرياتكم العائلية ويمضي فيه أصدقاؤكم أمتع الأوقات.

إنه انعكاس لشخصيتكم ولثقافة محيطكم. وبالتالي، تترتّب عن اختيار منتج عالي الجودة فوائد كثيرة 







تركيب رخام أبو ظبي و تركيب سيراميك ابو ظبي و فني تركيب بورسلين في أبو ظبي و تركيب جبس بورد أبو ظبي  و اسقف معلقة ابوظبى و فني تركيب فورسيلنج ابو ظبي  شركات صبغ في أبو ظبي و 
شركات دهانات في أبو ظبي و  صباغ رخبص في أبو ظبي و دهان رخيص في أبو ظبي






2 - تطوير المنزل المثالي الذي تحلمون به


قبل أن تبدأوا، حاولوا إغناء أسلوبكم التصميميّ ككلّ. طوّروا أسلوبكم الشخصي واستخدموا مواردكم. اقصدوا المكتبة خلال عطلة نهاية الأسبوع وتصفّحوا المجلات واحتفظوا بصفحات الديكور التي تعجبكم لتراجعوها في المنزل. كذلك، تشكل مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي وسيلة إلهام ممتازة.
تزخر مواقع مثل «إنستغرام»، وPinterest، و Houzz بالصور والموارد الضرورية لاستلهام الأفكار. ولا تنسوا زيارة متاجر الأثاث والأكسسوارات المحلية. صوّروا الأشياء التي تحبونها وأدرجوها في تصميمكم.
ما إن تبدأوا بتطوير أسلوبكم التصميمي الخاص وتتوصّلوا إلى طابع محدّد للمكان المثالي الذي تريدون العيش فيه، يمكنكم استخدام Pinterest لإضفاء عناصر محسوسة أو رقمية أو لصق قصاصات من المجلات على جدران منزلكم أو مكتبكم. بهذا تطّلعون على التصميم الجديد ككلّ لتزيلوا منه العناصر التي لا تعجبكم.
تذكروا أنّ الهدف هو الالتزام بمسار محدّد طوال مراحل العمل أو التجديد إذ يسهل جدًا الانحراف عنه بفعل عروض لافتة يمكن أن تفسد خطتكم بكاملها فتضطرون إلى التعايش مع شيء لم تختاروه بحكمة. فغالبًا ما يشكو العملاء الذين أبدأ العمل معهم من تسرعهم في شراء بعض المنتجات، بالإضافة إلى غياب تصميم أولي.







شركات صيانة منازل ومباني بالفجيرة  و شركات صيانة المنازل الفجيرة  و شركات صيانة المباني الفجيرة
شركات المقاولات الفجيرة  و شركات صيانة عامة الفجيرة  و شركات صبغ في الفجيرة و شركات دهانات في الفجيرة و  صباغ رخبص في الفجيرة و دهان رخيص في الفجيرة



3 - ما يجب الإبقاء عليه أو التخلص منه
لنفترض أنكم توصلتم إلى ديكور منزلكم أو مكتبكم المثالي، في هذه الحال يشكّل اتخاذ القرار حول ما يبقى وما يجب التخلص منه عملية يطبقها مصمّم أو مستشار تستخدمونه، أو أنتم أنفسكم، فتشترون قطع الأثاث على دفعات على مرّ السنين. تختلف أوقات الفراغ والميزانيات وإيقاع العمل باختلاف الأشخاص.
وإذا فرضنا أنكم تعرفون كيف تريدون أن يبدو منزلكم، من الضروري في هذه المرحلة التخلص مما لا يتناسب مع التصميم الجديد، وتعديل ما يمكن أن يتوافق معه، ووهب الباقي أو بيعه.
وإذا كانت ميزانيتكم منخفضة في الإجمال، قد ترغبون في الابتكار أكثر وإيجاد طرق لنقل أثاث تملكونه إلى منزلكم الجديد. رشّوا مثلاً سكك الستائر القديمة بلون آخر، أو أضيفوا نفحة ألوان بارزة على خزانة خشب قديمة، أو أضيفوا قطعة رخام إلى طاولة موضوعة في المدخل. وربما تقرّرون أيضًا تغيير لون خزائن المطبخ بالكامل، أو خزانة منتجات التنظيف تحت المغسلة.
أيًّا كان قراركم، عليكم إعداد الفسحة التي تعدّلون تصميمها لتتناسب مع خطتكم. وقد يكون من المفيد استشارة فريق الدهّانين في أحد المتاجر المحلية، أو طلب نصيحة مستشار حول كيفيّة إعداد أثاث ما لتغيير تصميمه.
كما يتعيّن عليكم في هذه المرحلة تقرير ما إذا كان في وسعكم القيام بهذا العمل بأنفسكم أو استدعاء محترف ليتولى الأمر.





تكسير وترميم منازل الفجيرة و ترميم منازل الفجيرة و ترميمات المنازل الفجيرة و تكسير وترميم فلل الفجيرة و ترميم فلل الفجيرة و ترميمات الفلل الفجيرة و تركيب رخام الفجيرة
تركيب سيراميك الفجيرة و فني تركيب بورسلين في الفجيرة و تركيب جبس بورد الفجيرة و اسقف معلقة الفجيرة و فني تركيب فورسيلنج الفجيرة











للمزيد من الخدمات 





ط§ظ„ط§ظ†ط§ظ…ظ„ ط§ظ„ط¨ظٹط¶ط§ط، 0529178166 - طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط³ظٹط±ط§ظ…ظٹظƒ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ط§طµط¨ط§ط؛ ط¨ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ظˆطµظٹط§ظ†ط© ط¹ط§ظ…ط© ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ط¯ط¨ظ‰ طھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ط±ط®ط§ظ… ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط±ظ‚ط© ظˆطھط±ظƒظٹط¨ ظˆط±ظ‚ ط¬ط¯ط±ط§ظ† ط§ظ„ط´ط§ط±ظ‚ط© ظˆط³ط¨ط§ظƒ ظˆظƒظ‡ط±ط¨ط§ط¦ظ‰ ظ…ظ†ط§ط²ظ„ ط¯ط¨ظ‰ ظˆط¬ظ…ظٹط¹ ط§ظ„ط§ظ…ط§ط±ط§طھ




​


----------

